# Inspiron 15r se (Anti glare FHD) vs Vaio SVS15 (i7)



## xOvErClOcKeRx (Jul 30, 2012)

hey folks!

I've finally shortlisted these two notebooks after lurking around at some of the forums for a long time...

*Specs of 15R SE: @62,990/-*

3rd Generation Intel® Core™ i7-3612QM Processor
8GB 2 DIMM (4GB x2) DDR3 1600Mhz
1.0TB 5400RPM SATA Hard Drive
*15.6" FHD Anti-glare (1920x1080) For ICC*
AMD Radeon™ HD 7730M DDR3 2GB - ICC
12.7" SATA Tray Load DVD+/-RW
*Weight around 2.7 kg*


*Specs of SVS15" @75,990*

3rd Generation Intel® Core™ i7-3612QM Processor
4 GB (4 GB (On Board)) DDR3L SDRAM 1333Mhz
750 GB*4 (Serial ATA, 5400 rpm)
DVD SuperMulti Drive
NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 640M LE GPU
*15.5 (39.37 cms) wide (Full HD: 1920 x 1080) TFT colour display (IPS Panel)*
*Weight around 2 kg*

*Quest 1:* As my main first priority was a FHD display, comparing the above 2 notebooks, which one's better in you accordance and how?

*Quest 2:* I want the notebook to be quite sturdy/ it shouldn't catch on scratches too easily i.e. superior paintwork. So which one's got better build quality? 

*Quest 3:* 640m LE vs 7730m. Also compare the overclocking potentials of the 2 cards stated.

*Quest 4:* The cooling system should be efficient enough to keep the temps below the 80 c mark. Again, which one offers better cooling? (state the load temps if possible)

_Btw, does 15R SE come with a back lit keyboard?_

FYI: Will be using the lappy for Programming/Watching HD Movies/Music/Gaming and will be buying it this week itself.

Futher suggestions are welcome ( EXCEPT Samsung  )


----------



## RON28 (Jul 30, 2012)

*Quest 1*...no doubt Sony because of IPS panel, bright and rich display.
*Quest 2*...Again Sony, because i have seen scratches on dell laptop.
*Quest 3*...Dell's 7730m is way ahead because Sony is offering 640M lower clocked version 
which is same as GT 630m, but you can do mild overclocking. Games will perform better in dell SE.
*Quest 4*...here it is TIE  both has good temps over gaming.

AFAIK...Dell is not giving backlit keyboard option to India. go with Dell if gaming is your priority or else Sony has got really sexy looks, but you have to sacrifice some FPS in Sony  choice is yours.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 30, 2012)

^630M is not that bad  (matters how "much" satisfies you  )


----------



## xOvErClOcKeRx (Jul 30, 2012)

RON28 said:


> *Quest 1*...no doubt Sony because of IPS panel, bright and rich display.
> *Quest 2*...Again Sony, because i have seen scratches on dell laptop.
> *Quest 3*...Dell's 7730m is way ahead because Sony is offering 640M lower clocked version
> which is same as GT 630m, but you can do mild overclocking. Games will perform better in dell SE.
> ...



Sony Vaio S Bios Mod For Gt640m Le

Dyu still think the gpu's weak? It got 2400+ in 3dmark 11 while maintaining the temps under 80 c.


----------



## rider (Jul 30, 2012)

If you love playing new games like Max payne 3, prototype 2, battlefield 3 etc 
Buy Dell one without thinking.
And if you care about display quality for photo editing, light weight and do light gaming like FIFA, NFS MW, CS 1.6 or new games in low settings.
Overclocking in laptop is not recommended it can burn the motherboard.



xOvErClOcKeRx said:


> Sony Vaio S Bios Mod For Gt640m Le
> 
> Dyu still think the gpu's weak? It got 2400+ in 3dmark 11 while maintaining the temps under 80 c.



The original score is 1350 as GT 640M LE is 20% under clocked version of original GT 640M.


----------



## chintan786 (Jul 30, 2012)

Sony have full size Keyboard with umber pad compare to dell and I think the speakers from Sony are better then Dell.Just my two cents. Although I am also in same boat. but I have to dumped sony coz at even lower price they are giving vaio with bluray disk in the US.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 30, 2012)

^
That's not the case with Sony Vaio notebooks at least from my experience. I've overclocked all my VAIO machines GPU to maximum possible clock speed and still have not a single issue. And if you noticed, the mod doesn't increase temps much at all. It's still cooler than most other laptops with comparable GPU.


----------



## rider (Jul 30, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> That's not the case with Sony Vaio notebooks at least from my experience. I've overclocked all my VAIO machines GPU to maximum possible clock speed and still have not a single issue. And if you noticed, the mod doesn't increase temps much at all. It's still cooler than most other laptops with comparable GPU.



Are you talking about software overclocking or by increasing voltage BIOS and all?



chintan786 said:


> Sony have full size Keyboard with umber pad compare to dell and I think the speakers from Sony are better then Dell.Just my two cents. Although I am also in same boat. but I have to dumped sony coz at even lower price they are giving vaio with bluray disk in the US.



Is this vaio model comes with sub-woofer like dell model?


----------



## xOvErClOcKeRx (Jul 30, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> That's not the case with Sony Vaio notebooks at least from my experience. I've overclocked all my VAIO machines GPU to maximum possible clock speed and still have not a single issue. And if you noticed, the mod doesn't increase temps much at all. It's still cooler than most other laptops with comparable GPU.



What's the model number of your vaio, mate?



rider said:


> Are you talking about software overclocking or by increasing voltage BIOS and all?
> 
> 
> 
> Is this vaio model comes with sub-woofer like dell model?



Dude, the modder clearly states: "No voltage increase."

And by the way, 15R SE doesn't come with a sub-woofer.


----------



## rider (Jul 30, 2012)

In starting I tried to OC my hp laptop with sapphire trixx and there was no problem at all but I didn't tried again because I didn't need I'm satisfied with HD 6770 2GB DRR5 performance specially after new drivers, the performance increase drastically.



xOvErClOcKeRx said:


> What's the model number of your vaio, mate?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The real OC is with voltage increasing, all other methods are not that much effective and no chances of hazard.
No, dude I saw 15R SE comes with skullcandy speakers with with mini  sub woofer in the bottom.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 30, 2012)

1. The screen of the S15 is significantly better than Dell Inspiron 15R SE. 

2. Build quality of the S15 is better

3. GPU as you already know when overclocked the S15 will whoop 15R SE's 7730M

4. Temps are also better on S15.

@Rider

There is no increasing voltage necessary. 

@xOvErClOcKeRx

I've currently 3 VAIOs in my family. 
F series 11, Z series 2010, and E series 2011. All 3 I've overclocked the GPU. And none have any issues.


----------



## xOvErClOcKeRx (Jul 30, 2012)

rider said:


> In starting I tried to OC my hp laptop with sapphire trixx and there was no problem at all but I didn't tried again because I didn't need I'm satisfied with HD 6770 2GB DRR5 performance specially after new drivers, the performance increase drastically.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Dell heavily promotes the speakers in the Inspiron 15R. They are sourced from the US company Skullcandy and controlled using Waves MaxxAudio 4. The sound quality is definitely above average. Maximum volume is very high and the speakers never sound distorted. *Unfortunately, there is no subwoofer in the Inspiron, so bass is severely lacking.*"

Source:Review Dell Inspiron 15R Special Edition Notebook - Notebookcheck.net Reviews


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 30, 2012)

^
Well the speakers on the Dell would definitely be better than Vaio. Vaio laptops, with a very few exceptions have not so good speakers. 

And @rider
The S15 640M LE can be overclocked to 650M level performance without voltage increase simply because apparently Nvidia is using the same basic chip in GT650M, GT640M and GT640M LE with difference in clock speeds only.


----------



## chintan786 (Jul 30, 2012)

Sony is having Dolby "xLoud" speakers.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 30, 2012)

^
Hehe I know buddy but that's just for loudness. They still sound tinny. I've seen and heard entire 2012 VAIO range so I can definitely assure you no VAIO will impress you with its speakers. HP, Dell, Lenovo all have better sounding speakers.


----------



## rider (Jul 30, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> Well the speakers on the Dell would definitely be better than Vaio. Vaio laptops, with a very few exceptions have not so good speakers.
> 
> And @rider
> The S15 640M LE can be overclocked to 650M level performance without voltage increase simply because apparently Nvidia is using the same basic chip in GT650M, GT640M and GT640M LE with difference in clock speeds only.



That nice! but still I don't recommend some one to OC everytime while gaming and use it in risk.

What if vaio roast off...  Sony is not even providing accidental cover like hp and dell. hmm

I know it have almost no chances but still.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 30, 2012)

^
Nope. All users who installed the mod are perfectly happy. No heating issues whatsoever  The GPU clock speed goes back to default low when not needed. Only when you play a game the GPU clock speed is raised to 950mhz or beyond.


----------



## rider (Jul 30, 2012)

But still its like buying a BMW but starting it with pushing the back. 

I know all about OC and I've well experience in both desktop and laptop.

Still sony should launch a vaio with a good GPU, I never see any vaio with a decent GPU of its time.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 30, 2012)

^
What do you mean man ? I meant that the overclock happens only when you play games. Rest of the time it maintains the same clock speeds as default without overclock. 

Anyway see this video for OC performance in S13 with i5. 
Sony Vaio S13 Premium (GT 640m LE) Gaming Test/Benchmark (BF3, Skyrim, and Diablo 3) - YouTube


----------



## rider (Jul 30, 2012)

Now apple is even putting good graphics like they done in 2011 with HD 6770M and now this year with GT 650M.



randomuser111 said:


> ^
> What do you mean man ? I meant that the overclock happens only when you play games. Rest of the time it maintains the same clock speeds as default without overclock.
> 
> Anyway see this video for OC performance in S13 with i5.
> Sony Vaio S13 Premium (GT 640m LE) Gaming Test/Benchmark (BF3, Skyrim, and Diablo 3) - YouTube



I mean in terms of gaming dude, its awkward to first OC and run games.

On dell side he can OC HD 7730M which can be even beat GT 650M


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 30, 2012)

^
No No you still getting me wrong. See without overclock the GPU would run between 150mhz to 450mhz depending on the need. After overclock it would run between 150 mhz to 950/1000/1050mhz. You don't need to do anything before playing a game or change anything every time u boot, as its got to do with BIOS and not based on any Windows software.

Also 7730M cannot be overclocked at all. 
See what a 7730M laptop owner wrote:
_ Overclocking the 7730M yields disappointing results; it can barely manage over the stock 575 / 900 clocks. Therefore not worth tweaking, but then again, something is always better than nothing._


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 30, 2012)

And yes rider, you are right Sony should launch a gaming VAIO. I am so desperately waiting for a gaming VAIO since years 
Maybe call it PlayStation VAIO 
But they won't cuz VAIO line is not targeted at gamers.


----------



## chintan786 (Jul 30, 2012)

BTW.. why xps 15z is not available on dell india site.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 30, 2012)

XPS 15z has been discontinued. Its been replaced with new XPS15. But even that has not yet come to India


----------



## RON28 (Jul 30, 2012)

now coming to the topic, if gt 640M LE has been overclocked at 100% without change in voltage then can we expect future mod for GT 640M(not LE) and GT 650M, i know these have same chip so is overclocking possible on GT 650M, and as far as i know...OVERCLOCKING ON LAPTOPS are not recommended at all...am i right?


----------



## rider (Jul 30, 2012)

@ron28 you can say OC is like drinking and adjusting with voltage are drugs in laptops. 
640M LE can be OC to perform like GT 650M and 650M can be OC to perform better thn GTX 660M

In my case I can OC my HD 6770M to perform like GT 650M


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 30, 2012)

^
Have you tried doing that? If yes please do post 3D Mark11 scores . 

Hmmm but too bad this year HP is giving away customers to Samsung by not launching laptops with good GPU at decent prices .

I wonder why this happens though. One year one brand offers great VFM gaming machine and next year they stop and some other company takes over. Weird.


----------



## rider (Jul 30, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> Have you tried doing that? If yes please do post 3D Mark11 scores .
> 
> Hmmm but too bad this year HP is giving away customers to Samsung by not launching laptops with good GPU at decent prices .
> ...



Yes, man its awkward why hp losing market buy giving bad specs, they are still no.1 is selling but losing profit loss and percent.
I'll post OC version of dv6 in the official thread after sometime.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 30, 2012)

^
Same goes for Sony  (much worse maybe). All overpriced models this year. And all have weak GPU as well. I'm a huge Sony fanboy but really disappointed by 2012 line up.

And Dell dropped the brilliant B+RG LED screen from its consumer models line. That is also quite sad. New XPS 15 now comes with a much inferior quality screen and same for Inspiron 15R SE.


----------

